# Getting wethers ready for first show



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

I have 2 wethers who have their first show June 6. I've shown a doe but this will be my first time with wethers and I'm looking for some advise before we show. I really just want any opinions on them and what I need to do.

































My first wether, and my favorite of the 2.

















And 2 wether.

I apologize for the pictures, it is a bit hard to get some. Right now they're getting all the ShowRite Climatizer they want with some Alfalfa/Grass hay sometimes. (Never enough for hay belly. Just for their rumen.) They both look a little sunken in and have a bit of a belly, tips?
They were born in mid-January.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are nice boys, I think you will do fine with them  Did you show a commercial doe or breeding/registered doe? I know here in our state <KY>, Commercial does are generally showed the same way as wethers - braced. You can watch some youtube videos for market goat, market wether shows.

I've heard putting electrolytes in their water and getting them used to that is supposed to help with the sunken in look. We have that issue with some too, and plan to try the electrolytes.

I know they make some stuff you can drench them with on show day to help with the sunken look, I forget the name, someone else might know what I am talking about. My youngest daughters wether has a clearly sunken in look, but it's hereditary for him - dam & grand dam are built the same way. Yet, his twin who is my son's wether is shorter bodied, and has a big belly lol His may be genetic too - grandsire had that big belly. 
We just moved the wethers off of a grassy pen into a dirt pen last night to see if that helps with the one wether.

Sounds like your feeding them well and doing everything right to me


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you! I showed a commercial doe, so we did brace. 

I wool try that! We have some electrolytes already, so that will be easy. 

I have an egg drench recipe. I have thought about pouring it over their food so it wouldn't be as stressful as drenching. And they are on sand, so I hope that is helping!

Thank you and good luck with your kids!


----------

